# Bush Removal Costs



## SavvyCat (Mar 12, 2009)

I really, really, really hate the holly bushes alongside my garage.  Before I start calling places I was wondering if I could get a vague idea of what it will realistically cost to have them removed.  I'm in the DFW area.  You can include the round tree, too.  I took out the little ones under the garden window myself, but I think the holly is a bit out of my league.  There are about five individual plants that make up the row.  

Thanks!


----------



## erndog (Mar 12, 2009)

I myself would just wrap a chain around the base and pull them out. If you get the ground really wet the bushes will pull out fairly easily. Try asking a neighbor or friend with a truck and it would cost you a case of beer and some food. Long live the barter system!!!!!!!


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm all about the barter.  Twenty years and 40 pounds ago... nevermind.  I did the soaking method with the little ones and I was surprised at how easily they gave up.  The roots were shallow and I don't think they were very healthy.  Does anyone know how deep or widespread holly roots go?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2009)

Those bushes do not go to deep, however they are a pain to pull out.
If someone has an old tire on a steel rim, leave the tire standing up in front of the bush and let the chain or rope go over the top to the vehicle. As the chain tightens the tire will roll with the vehicle and put pulling force in the correct direction, UP, not sideways. Just make sure the tire is flat so it creates a grove for the chain to stay in.
Leverage...it's your best tool.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you need to get the roots out? If you dont care then just some loping shears will do the trick. For the bigger tree you could use a bow saw.

I never had much luck pulling shrubs with a truck. First off, I'm afraid if I break a chain it will fly back and go through my windshield. I was attempting to pull some arborvitaes one time. I had two nylon slings like are used to hoist telephone poles. I connected them with a caribeaner. The caribeaner was a real one, like used for climbing. Rated at a ton as I recall. (not much compared to a proper shackle). Anyway - the half ton chevy in 4wd had all tires spinning and the arborvitae wasn't budging. Then the caribeaner snapped. Scared the crap out of me. Got out the Husqvarna and took care of it that way.


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 13, 2009)

That's kind of what I'm afraid of with the truck.  I'll incur some kind of liability if I ask a friend to help and something goes wrong.  I want to plant something else there that won't take over the sidewalk, so I'd like to get it all out.  I thought I got all of the roses out in the back, but I left a few roots behind and they're coming back.  I now consider them weeds.  (My sister says a weed is anything growing where you don't want it to.)


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 18, 2009)

Just an update, I was on my way home from work and some some guys loading some big greenery debris into their truck.  I had seen some guys in the 'hood before, but got all shy and cowardly (can you imagine? ) and didn't stop to talk.  This time I just pulled up and asked if they lived there or were contractors.  They were contractors and I asked them to come by when they were done to give me a price on my stuff.  They did, and he asked for $200 and he could do it the next day.  I agreed.

The thing is, after the issue I had with the gutter people, and when I got home after the bush people, I'm starting to wonder if I have a sign on my back that reads, "I'm a stupid female.  Please try to take advantage of me."  Should I _not _smile and be friendly when talking to potential workers?  Should I _not _simply agree to what sounds like a fair price?

When I got home, the round tree was still there and there was dirt and leaves still covering the whole sidewalk.  I called him and he said, "Hi, I was going to call to see if you were home so I could come by for the money."  Um... no...  I told him we had agreed to take the round tree, too, and he left quite a mess.  I would pay him when the job was finished, but I was on my way out to my St. Pat's corned beef and cabbage dinner (it was yummy!).  He said they'd come do it now if I would give him the money before I left.  

Anyway, they came by and he said the tree was really hard to get out and he should have asked for $300.  Well, too stinkin' bad.  I gave him the $200 cash and a couple of bottles of cold water and left for dinner.  When I got home everything was removed and they had swept the walk.  It was 8:30 and I called to say thank you and that he did a good job.  He sounded all annoyed.

WhatEVER.

I'm going to start greeting contractors at the door with a couple of blacked out teeth, ratted up hair and a buck knife on my belt.  I might throw in a few "naughty" words to color up the conversation and scowl a lot.  Maybe even spit.


----------



## GreenIsGood (Mar 21, 2009)

As a woman, I can relate to your plight. But don't bother 'uglying up.' It won't help. We do lots of trade jobs and it took me years to become accepted by the men who dominate the trades. They're a great bunch of guys, actually - and have become very helpful now that I'm one of the 'guys.' Anyway, one hint I can give you is never ever allow a contractor to work on your place unsupervised! You don't need to hover over them, but do check on the work frequently.


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a similar issue...I had 3 holly bushes and a whole slew of other plants that were dead, on their way to being dead or were just poorly placed in the yard for what our plans are.

So yeah...it was suggested that my father in law come by with his truck and we'll tie some chains up to it and yank it out.  I was nervous not just for what you're worried about but I also worried about the other houses across the street (not a wide street) and the kids that run around the neighborhood.  So I spent the whole weekend digging these things up (the job was tough because they laid down weed block which had weeds and grass growing through it...a wasp nest that I didn't noticed right away and a few other hardships).  I just wish I would of thought about wetting the ground first.  I had to dig through tightly packed sand...dirt and rocks.  Maybe the bonus here is that I burned more calories?  lol


----------

